# Looking for ENT Coding resources



## andersee (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm new to ENT coding (but not new to coding in general) and I am looking for good coding books and websites to use. I have EncoderPro, Coding Answers and CPT book. Unfortunately, coding seminars are not in the budget right now but webinars might be.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## nsteinhauser (Jan 21, 2011)

This won't tell you what codes to use  - but it sure has helped me in understanding some of the details of ENT surgeries  .... "www.ghorayeb.com" ...the website for Otolaryngology Houston.


----------

